# Green arrows on mobile devices



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2016)

The forum theme has these green buttons for going to the top and the bottom of the page. These work great, but when using a mobile phone, these tend to get in the way. Especially when writing something as they tend to cover a part of the editor which makes editing and writing a little tedious.


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm having a different problem with the mobile site (iPhone): the up and down arrows in the green rectangle in the lower right-hand corner of the page are replaced by the image of a pair of scissors and a CD icon. I only have one mobile device, so I can't check to see if its a problem with my device, but it occurs in both browsers on my iPhone and is exclusive to this site.


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2017)

I will look into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2017)

No issue on Android.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

No problems with my iphone and I check the site while I'm in the middle of nowhere without wifi


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 20, 2017)

swampyankee said:


> I'm having a different problem with the mobile site (iPhone): the up and down arrows in the green rectangle in the lower right-hand corner of the page are replaced by the image of a pair of scissors and a CD icon. I only have one mobile device, so I can't check to see if its a problem with my device, but it occurs in both browsers on my iPhone and is exclusive to this site.



The site theme was just updated. Do you notice a difference?


----------

